# Is Frontline okay for hedgies?



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

I spoke to a vet on the phone about whether or not they carried Revolution at their office, and they said they didn't, but that it could be special ordered. Instead of Revolution, they carry Frontline and said they would probably use that for a hedgehog with mites. 

My question is this: I Know hedgies are very sensitive to medications, and I just wanted to know if Frontline is okay to use on hedgies?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Frontline isn't the same as Revolution so I wouldn't use it on a hedgehog.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I wouldn't use it either. Try another vet - most will have it, and it doesn't have to be an exotic vet. Just contact any old vet and say you need Revolution for a kitten, they should give you the prescription without needing to make an appointment.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

That's the odd thing though..this is a 'pocket pet/exotic' vet, so I'm surprised they don't have it.

If it does in fact turn out to be mites and they want to use Frontline, I'll either special order revolution, or depending on how much extra that is, I'll just get it from another vet. 

Thanks so much, guys :]


----------



## charleston213 (Dec 10, 2012)

QUESTION. do u just tell them u need it for a kitten and they perscribe it or will they ask questions and if they do what do u answer


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

I've never done it before, but I'd just give them a story like 'I'm new in town and my kitten has mites, I know that's what it is I just need a perscription'.

There are some vets that will require you to make an office visit, others will just give it to you. Just call around. :]


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

revolution is recommended as a preventative treatment for mites and fleas (my cat gets it monthly) so you should just be able to get it without any explanation if they ask you why you're not a patient or something just say your regular vet ran out. A hedgehog only needs half the tube meant for a cat if you can get a little oral syringe with a cap from your small animal vet then you can put the left over half in there for the next treatment.


----------

